# Airlift Valve block diagram



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I need this for a friend an dI have never even looked at one so I am reaching out.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

What are you specifically wanting? Here's some basics.

THe Airlift manifolds house 4 valves per manifold. 2 up and 2 down. Each manifold has a single 3/8 NPT for input air that feeds both up valves. It has 2 3/8 NPT that feed each bag and 2 1/8 NPT for dumps. It also has 2 1/8 NPT that the pressure sending units screw into. THey are prewired to plug into the Airlift Autopilot ECU.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

did you copy and paste from the air lift site?

dude was asking for a wiring diagram so he can wire them up to a switchbox (more than likely).


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I would like read into this as well:thumbup:


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

The valves that have the 1/8" exhaust ports on the sides are the dump valves. If the exhaust ports are oriented to the side, the valves on top or below the dump valves, without exhaust ports, are the intake valves. Each valves will have a wire that corresponds to it's function, the other wires that are joined together are grounds. Very easy to wire to switch box, just make sure that all the valve grounds get grounded


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

I can go take a picture of mine and show you. 

Its actually very simple and I am not very mech incline. I kept asking for a wire diagram and no one had one. 

If you know there are 2 small exhast on the side
1 fill
2 other ports are left or right. 

After that you can break down the block in 1/4's each top will have 1 ground and 1 power. You have to run them accordingly. So one block will control front left and right and the other will control real left and right.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

If it's the wiring diagram you need, this might help:


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Its rude but it gets the job done. 

Blue - Ground 
Orange - Power (more on that below) 

Green - Air in from tank, there will only be 2 lines from tank. One to each valve block. 
Brown - 1/8 exhaust port, on both sides of each block 

Purple - Lines out to rear bags L & R or front bags L & R 

Ok, take a good look at the VB (valve block) from the top. The part towards us is the fill (green) and the part away is the exhaust (brown). You can tell this based on the left side of the VB and where the lines come in. 

So... the Orange dot on the left in the picture above is Left side inflate power (gets tied into whatever button or switch makes that happen). Right side orange is still in the inflate side so that goes to right side inflate. 

Move to the rear of the VB and its the same but for deflate connections. 

Think if the VB designed in 1/4's; Left Right and Inflate Deflate. 




















On that back side is also 2 ports that come out for either pressure lines that run to a quage or pressure senders that go to digital. 
-


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

:thumbup:^what are you using to slow down the 1/8 exhaust ports? i was just gonna use a plug and drill a hole in it, but yours looks more legit lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nick 430 said:


> :thumbup:^what are you using to slow down the 1/8 exhaust ports? i was just gonna use a plug and drill a hole in it, but yours looks more legit lol


 We sell 1/8th NPT mufflers that also restrict the flow slightly, they work great with these manifolds.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We sell 1/8th NPT mufflers that also restrict the flow slightly, they work great with these manifolds.


 Yes they do! Bought mine from Will, they work great! :thumbup:


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Maybe a noob question but I have the easy street manifolds. Do you have to run anything from the exhaust port? I assume you just do this to make it quitier and for slower dumps but not needed?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VdubXXIV said:


> Maybe a noob question but I have the easy street manifolds. Do you have to run anything from the exhaust port? I assume you just do this to make it quitier and for slower dumps but not needed?


 You are exactly right, you don't need to run anything unless you want the dumps to be slower or quieter.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

or they can be routed like mine. I took some 1/4 line from Home Depot and some fittings and ran the dump lines outside the car. Can't hear the dump inside the car, but can sure hear it outside the car


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats what I figured.. Thanks guys:thumbup:


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You are exactly right, you don't need to run anything unless you want the dumps to be slower or quieter.


 I like em loud and fast  Those are 1/8 ptc fittings. Just need the line to run it outside the car.


----------

